# Dos Help!!!!!



## nadirshakur (Nov 3, 2004)

I have test and one of the questions is:
What are the three files needed to run DOS?

anyone please?!?!?!?!?


----------



## nadirshakur (Nov 3, 2004)

is it autoexec.bat, command.com and config.sys?


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Minimum files that MS-DOS needs to load:

IO.SYS

MSDOS.SYS

COMMAND.COM

http://dnftech.com/doswinsg.htm

:sayyes:


----------



## nadirshakur (Nov 3, 2004)

thanx!


----------

